# I missed Xombrero



## fernandel (Sep 28, 2018)

I was long time user of www/xombrero and I found it is back and it wrks 
Thank you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 28, 2018)

I have no idea what you're talking about but I still like


----------



## scottro (Sep 28, 2018)

I thought development had stopped on it.  I may have to check it out again.


----------



## shepper (Sep 28, 2018)

I also liked the interface but there are two issues that are show stoppers IMHO.

Webkitgtk has significant security issues that are not going to be resolved.
Webkitgtk security

Xombrero is a dead project
Xombero github


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 28, 2018)

Qutebrowser is a good alternative.

I mostly use Firefox with Vimium these days though. I've got better things to do than deal with stupid web compatibility issues. Guess I'm getting old :-(


----------



## scottro (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, agreed.  I remermber being willing to spend hours trying to get these things to work the way I wanted, nowadays, I tend to stick to what years of use has made easy to configure.   Although while it was maintained, xombrero was fairly easy to get working the way I wanted.


----------

